# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Farabi (870-950)

## ceydaaa

ada.jpgİslam felsefesinin temelini atan ilk düşünürlerdendir.Getirdiği yeni yorumlarla Aristonun felsefesini İslam düşüncesiyle uzlaştırmaya çalışmıştır.

Türkistanda Maveraünnehir bölgesinin Farab kentinde doğan Farabinin asıl adı Ebu Nasr Muhammed bin Turhan bin Uzluğdur Babası Türk soyundan gelen İranlı bir kale komutanıydı.

İlköğrenimini memleketinde tamamlayan Farabi yükseköğremini Bağdatta gördü.Önceleri İslam hukuku (fıkıh) ile ilgilendiyse de daha sonra bütünüyle felsefeye yöneldi.Farabi ana dili Türkçeden başka Arapça ,Farsça,Süryanice ve Yunancada bilmekteydi.100ü aşkın kitap yazan düşünür felsefenin yanı sıra tıp ve müzikle de ilgilendi.

Yapıtlarını Arapça yazmış olan Farabinin din,metafizik,evrenbilim,mantık,doğa bilimleri,ahlak,astronomi,kimya alanlarını kapsayan yapıtları bir çok dile çevrilmiştir.

----------

